# how can i make make 5 props



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

*how can i make 5 props*

how can i make 5 props that run off 110 volts be triggered one at a time that runs continuously all night ....like this bam bam ......few seconds bam few seconds bam few seconds bam .......


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good question! Does each prop need a different on-time? Will there be an "off" time period between firing prop #5 and starting over with prop #1? My first thought is a Kit 74 or 108 running from your PC. It has 8 relays that can be controlled for different on-times. Pauses can be set between energizing each relay. Once you have the sequence you need, just tell it to loop forever, or until you interrupt the program.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Otaku said:


> Good question! Does each prop need a different on-time? Will there be an "off" time period between firing prop #5 and starting over with prop #1? My first thought is a Kit 74 or 108 running from your PC. It has 8 relays that can be controlled for different on-times. Pauses can be set between energizing each relay. Once you have the sequence you need, just tell it to loop forever, or until you interrupt the program.


yes different time ....and no off time will be same all night ...and is it for 110 volts?
and which kit and how much ? and does pc have to be hook up all night to board or what?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The relays in the Kit 74 or 108 will switch 110 volts for lights, prop activation etc. The programming is easy - you simply enter which relay you want to turn on and for how long. The board runs on a separate low voltage power supply. It does have to connected via a serial cable to your PC while programming and running as it has no way to store and implement the program. Check out www.kitsrus.com and look for Kit 74.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> how can i make 5 props that run off 110 volts be triggered one at a time that runs continuously all night ....like this bam bam ......few seconds bam few seconds bam few seconds bam .......


Go check out this link: The Key Banger is what you want. http://www.vilethings.com/controlling_the_haunt__2005.htm

Hope this helps if not ask more ?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

ruafraid,
Wow, that's a neat device. That would very helpful as light/sound/animation sequencer. Thanks for the pointer!


----------

